# Simpson Set XP epoxy



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd like to epoxy a couple more dowels tomorrow. My question is because it's a two part catylist activated product can I pour before the epoxy has cured. I have my pour scheduled for tomorrow. The dowels are not critical but I'd like to install them. 

The other question. Will the epoxy react adversely with the chemicals in the concrete and effect my concrete?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I just did that about a month ago.

Small pour. Set the dowels, poured the sidewalk about 1/2 hour later.

I did it, so it must be fine. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I just did that about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was hoping to get your blessing! Lol

I have nothing to lose. Maybe about 5 dowels. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd think the epoxy will still setup because it's chemically activated. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Calidecks said:


> I was hoping to get your blessing! Lol
> 
> I have nothing to lose. Maybe about 5 dowels.
> 
> ...



Because you've only been working with concrete as long as I've been alive. :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Because you've only been working with concrete as long as I've been alive. :thumbup:




I've been working with concrete since before epoxy became a thing. Can't seem to find cure time anywhere. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

https://www.icc-es.org/wp-content/uploads/report-directory/ESR-2508.pdf


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm having a drink, and didn't read all 18 pages of that. 

What do they list as the set time?

The anchors I installed yesterday were still uncured hours later.

Fine this morning.

I always assumed it was 24 hours.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'm having a drink, and didn't read all 18 pages of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probably says on the tube. This is all I've found. I'm not putting any load on them to speak of. 



> Do not disturb, make attachments, or apply load to adhesive anchors prior to the full cure of the adhesive.



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I doweled rod last week. Epoxy set in minutes but full cure 24 hours

Acrylic is faster. Should be fine. Beer have enough nozzles


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

per simpson cure time is 24 hours.

usually strictly adhered to due to pull tests.

however, in non-pull test situations i have set dowels in the epoxy as we poured and it works just fine.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

griz said:


> per simpson cure time is 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as you know. Have you ever cut apart the slab, then checked to see if it cured?

Just being contrary tonight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think because it's chemically activated it doesn't need air to cure. Not sure about that though. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have never had any issue with installing dowels and pouring the concrete right away.

As you are thinking the 2 part is chemically activated, I have squirted some into water just to see if it would set in wet conditions, it did.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> I think because it's chemically activated it doesn't need air to cure. Not sure about that though.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No air cure, so you could use it underwater if you wanted. Check link in next post for cure times.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> I've been working with concrete since before epoxy became a thing. Can't seem to find cure time anywhere.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I searched for the TDS, and came up with a sheet listing working times and cure times for different temperatures, and it had a line saying 48 hrs cure in wet cement unless the internal temp is less than 21C, which is 144 hours.

https://www.concreteconstructionsupply.com/media/pdfs/tech-data-sheets/set-xp%20epoxy.pdf


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

griz said:


> per simpson cure time is 24 hours.
> 
> usually strictly adhered to due to pull tests.
> 
> however, in non-pull test situations i have set dowels in the epoxy as we poured and it works just fine.





VinylHanger said:


> As far as you know. Have you ever cut apart the slab, then checked to see if it cured?
> 
> Just being contrary tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


well, we poured a footing that was doweled in to the existing as we were placing mix.

due to design changes the footing was demo'd, about 2 weeks later, and the building was enlarged.

dowel was a 1/2" x 16" rebar with a hook on one end.

3" of embedment. dowel, hook end, was tied to other horizontal rebar.

had to cut it apart. was taking too long to try and chip it out. dowel never came out of the existing footing.

so, yea, i'd say it works setting dowels while pouring....:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

griz said:


> well, we poured a footing that was doweled in to the existing as we were placing mix.
> 
> due to design changes the footing was demo'd, about 2 weeks later, and the building was enlarged.
> 
> ...


Sure. Use practical knowledge and experience to make your point.. Sheesh. 

Don't you know this is the internet and you are supposed to just use wild assed guesses and out your ass talking when making a point.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

USP has a cure time of 180 minutes.



https://www.menards.com/main/hardwa...15-c-8714.htm?tid=-7813984887108555021&ipos=4


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

To me the big issue is the form carpenters stepping on the partially cured dowels during prep and pour.

If you drill in the dowels at opposite 25-45 degree angles, they'll hold quite a bit till the Crete is crushed into rubble. Mechanically even if the epoxy fails, a redundant "load path".

The big problem for me has been keeping the 500-600$ Hammer drill from being run in the dirt and dust, a piece of tin, plywood, doormat, or cloth pad being a money saver.

After the sue fest at the Boston Tunnel/Big Dig roof panel failures, epoxy anchors are just a little over Engineered/Specced. IMHO....:whistling


----------

